# Subnetting



## neverbesuccessfull (17. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe hier eine Aufgabe doch versteh die Lösung nicht, da ich nie auf die selbe Lösung komme.
Also wir haben die IP Adresse 123.45.67.89 /29

Wie kommt man von der auf die Netzwerkadresse?
Wie kommt man auf die Broadcast Adresse?
Wie kommt man auf die max. Anzahl Hosts?

Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung, bitte schickt mir keine Links oder so. Die Erklärungen im Netz sind mir nicht so leicht erklärt.

LG
neverbesuccessfull


----------



## sheel (17. September 2016)

Hi

IPv4-Adressen bestehen aus 4 Byte = 32 Bit
Das Suffix (29) gibt an, wie viel Bit zum Netzwerkteil gehören.

123.45.67.89 in Binärschreibweise ist 01111011.00101101.01000011.01011001
Davon nur die ersten 29 bit, und die restlichen drei auf 0, ist 01111011.00101101.01000011.01011*000*
Wieder deziaml ergibt das 123.45.67.88, und das ist die Netzwerkadresse

Die 3 Bit, die nicht zum Netzwerkteil gehören, sind eben für die Kennung der einzelnen Hosts im Netzwerk
3 Bit = 8 Möglichkeiten (000 001 010 011 100 101 110 111, bzw. dezimal 0-7). Allerdings sind alles Nuller und alles einer für spezielle Sachen reserviert, damit bleibt die maximale Hostanzahl 6.

Und eine dieser zwei speziellen Adressen, und zwar die mit alles Einsern, ist die sog. Broadcastadresse.
Komplett ist sie also 01111011.00101101.01000011.01011*111*,
das ist 123.45.67.95


----------



## SpiceLab (17. September 2016)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> IPv4-Adressen bestehen aus 4 Byte = 32 Bit
> Das Suffix (29) gibt an, wie viel Bit zum Netzwerkteil gehören.
> 
> 123.45.67.89 in Binärschreibweise ist 01111011.00101101.01000011.01011001
> ...


Einfach nur geil, wie Du hier gerade mit den (binären) Zahlen jonglierst


----------

